# Reptile Rescue



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of any reptile rescuers in the west sussex area? 
I'm looking for somewhere to do some work experience and will be visiting them this afternoon.
Adresses and numbers would be appreciated


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr_Goodbytes said:


> Does anyone know of any reptile rescuers in the west sussex area?
> I'm looking for somewhere to do some work experience and will be visiting them this afternoon.
> Adresses and numbers would be appreciated


 
are u dropping in unnanounced... its always a good idea to call ahead and arrange suitable times.. a few hours advance warning is not a lot.,.,

most rescues are run from people homes and many have kids etc


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

sparkle said:


> are u dropping in unnanounced... its always a good idea to call ahead and arrange suitable times.. a few hours advance warning is not a lot.,.,
> 
> most rescues are run from people homes and many have kids etc


Which is why i'm looking for numbes so that i can ring ahead.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Mr_Goodbytes said:


> Which is why i'm looking for numbes so that i can ring ahead.


well i would need more a 5 min ahead fone call.....even a few days.

plus if your wanting to visit a few in a afternoon, i cant see that happening


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

cooljules said:


> well i would need more a 5 min ahead fone call.....even a few days.
> 
> plus if your wanting to visit a few in a afternoon, i cant see that happening


Nobody's really helping here tbh. I'm looking for numbers so that i can ring ahead and even if i can visit just one this afternoon, that'd count for something.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Mr_Goodbytes said:


> Nobody's really helping here tbh. I'm looking for numbers so that i can ring ahead and even if i can visit just one this afternoon, that'd count for something.


well i dont live near you or know any, were just saying dont expect to make a call then turn up 10 min later..

wouldnt google help?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

NOAH`S ARK REPTILE & ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE & SANCTUARY

*NOAH`S ARK*

*REPTILE & ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE & SANCTUARY*

*Earnley Butterflies and Gardens, 133 Almodington Lane, Earnley,Chichester W.Sussex PO20 7JR*

​





TEL: 07961 516731​​Open to visitors daily (closed 24-26th Dec.)​10am-5pm March-October​10am-4pm October-march​(admissions charges apply)​


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> NOAH`S ARK REPTILE & ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE & SANCTUARY
> 
> *NOAH`S ARK*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry what? :lol2:


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> sorry what? :lol2:


Don't quite know what happened there lol. Was trying to say thanks


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

theres a load of links on here, there may be one close by: REPTILES, TORTOISES, TURTLES

good luck


----------

